# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  PKK Neden Bitirilemiyor? İşte En Açık Cevabı, İŞİN ARKASINDA AKP, abd, ab ve israil v

## anau2



----------

